# ABN Amro II



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

This may be common knowledge, it may have been discussed here a couple of months ago when it actually occurred but your old Wombat is a bit slow and only happened upon this today.

On the way to Melbourne Australia in the Volvo Race, ABN Amro II did on consecutive days travel 558 and 563 nautical miles to set a new 24 hour record. 563 nm in 24 hours is an average speed of 23.46 knots. 

Apologies if you are all yawning cos this is old news but it blew me away.


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

That is old news but still awe inspiring. how cool would it be to hitch a ride on one of those rigs.YouTube - Pirates of the Carribean
YouTube - ABN AMRO footage from Volvo Ocean race.
YouTube - this is yacht racing
YouTube - more yacht racing


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

soul searcher said:


> That is old news but still awe inspiring. how cool would it be to hitch a ride on one of those rigs.YouTube - Pirates of the Carribean
> YouTube - ABN AMRO footage from Volvo Ocean race.
> YouTube - this is yacht racing
> YouTube - more yacht racing


I've seen the footage and it is awe inspiring stuff but I hadn't seen the figures giving the averages before. You couldn't convince me to go to sea for weeks on end in one of those things, I like my comfort too much I'm afraid, but I'd kill to have a sail on one, even a 24 hour run.


----------

